# retour chariot



## frol (7 Août 2006)

Bonjour
je cherche a faire un pett script shell qui doit enregistrer un fichier texte
je procède par
contenu="test1
test2"
echo $contenu > testFichier

ça marche super seulement le retour chariot ne marche pas j'ai test1test2 dans mon fichier
comment faire

merci
Frol


----------



## Zeusviper (7 Août 2006)

Bonjour!

contenu="test1\ntest2"
echo $contenu > testFichier


----------



## frol (7 Août 2006)

j'avais essayé mais ça ne marche pas


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Août 2006)

Bonjour


L'option *-e* permet &#224; _echo_ d'interpr&#233;ter correctement les caract&#232;res sp&#233;ciaux.

contenu="test1*\n*test2"
echo *-e* $contenu > testFichier

donne:

test1
test2


----------



## frol (8 Août 2006)

merci
ça marche impec


----------

